# 100,000



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the 100,000th vpsBoard post. That's all.


Also, I'm still alive... will address my absence later.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice! And also, congrats!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2016)

So uhh....


Anyone bring any beer?


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 16, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 16, 2016)

For how long did you stay awake in the past 48 hours to make sure that post the 100kth post?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 16, 2016)

PowerUpHosting-Udit said:


> For how long did you stay awake in the past 48 hours to make sure that post the 100kth post?



Not at all. Truth be told I haven't been on the forum much lately and just happened to logon while at work and saw the post count at 99,999... I knew we'd hit 100K soon, but it's just coincidental that I got the 100,000th post.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 16, 2016)

MannDude said:


> Not at all. Truth be told I haven't been on the forum much lately and just happened to logon while at work and saw the post count at 99,999... I knew we'd hit 100K soon, but it's just coincidental that I got the 100,000th post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's indeed a great achievement, proud to be a member of VPSboard community, but I hope none of the posts were sneakily deleted


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 16, 2016)

MannDude said:


> This is the 100,000th vpsBoard post. That's all.



What did you win?


Free lifetime membership to the VPSboard adult section?


----------



## souen (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats!



raindog308 said:


> What did you win?
> 
> 
> Free lifetime membership to the VPSboard adult section?



Free lifetime GVH 100 TB bandwidth vps.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 17, 2016)

souen said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Free lifetime GVH 100 TB bandwidth vps.



Freakin' sweet.


So jealous.


Congrats @MannDude!  vpsboard is hosted at GVH, right?  At least, that's the rumor I've been spreading.


----------

